

Benford's Law: Most Numbers Start With 1 - SandB0x
http://www.rexswain.com/benford.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oh look, Benford's Law again. Here are a few discussions to catch up on:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1917514>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089809>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1653808>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1569669>

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/benford+law?sort=by_date>

